# ENP Saturday April 17



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Did not anticipate a very productive day, but alway am blessed anytime I have a chance to spend it on the waters of the Everglades national Park. This time, took my buddy Ralph (Aim Welding). We launched at OR a little before 0700 and initially planned to run outside to the south, but found conditions windier than anticipated so off through the Turner River to the backcountry we went. After another beautiful sunrise and a nice run to the first bay we planned to fish and Ralph was on his first fish of the day. He's a sniper with the ultra light set up! And, I even got Ralph up on the poling platform for a short spell (albeit, maybe the last time! That was all the encouragement he needed to have me stop so he could fix the TM plug!). Fishing was not fantastic, but we had a blast and saw some beautiful sites and were thankful for another opportunity to experience the beauty of God's creation. Here are a few pic's from the day.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Good stuff, DB. We haven't had much rain...how close to the outside was that alligator?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice report!!!


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Nice report!!!


When are you coming south?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Mako 181 said:


> When are you coming south?


South of where?


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> South of where?


I thought you were coming to fish ENP soon


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I guess that is south of Texas...haha


----------



## flynut (Sep 7, 2015)

Mako 181 said:


> I thought you were coming to fish ENP soon


That is on my bucket list after my Keys tarpon trip next month! I would love to fish the glades while I can. Thanks for the report.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

flynut said:


> That is on my bucket list after m Keys tarpon trip next month! I would love to fish the glades while i can. Thanks for the report.


Let’s GO


----------



## flynut (Sep 7, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Let’s GO


Hell yeah. Sounds good Smack. Your boat or mine or take them both? I'm sure we could find a couple other anglers to go .I will keep you posted.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

flynut said:


> Hell yeah. Sounds good Smack. Your boat or mine or take them both? I'm sure we could find a couple other anglers to go .I will keep you posted.


Fly there and pay someone to let us slime their boat!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

You where smart to take crimpers and crimp wire ends or maybe you knew what was coming. Nice trip


----------



## flynut (Sep 7, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Fly there and pay someone to let us slime their boat!





Smackdaddy53 said:


> Fly there and pay someone to let us slime their boat!


I was thinking a 3 or 4 days spending the nights on the chickees and fishing all day.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

mwolaver said:


> Good stuff, DB. We haven't had much rain...how close to the outside was that alligator?


He was a small one, in gin clear water along the shoreline of one of the backcountry bays.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

You'll begin seeing more and more 'gators as we move into the wet season (and get past breeding season...). We're seeing small to medium sized crocodiles in tributaries that drain out of the gulf coast of the 'glades, sunning themselves up on mud banks now in the Ponce de Leon Bay area and points northward. That's something I've never seen before in years past. I'm guessing that as their numbers come back we'll see them farther and farther up towards Lostman's... 

Here's a tip for anyone wanting to see one... up on a mud bank, once they've dried out they're actually lighter colored than the mud itself and it's only when they move a bit that you realize you're not looking at driftwood...


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Yes, I believe that we see them around the salt/fresh interface mostly near Choko. It seems to me, that as the summer rains move that line toward the Gulf, we see the gators farther from the sawgrass.


----------

